# Error Code 46 Vindictus



## Luffe (Feb 4, 2012)

Error Message

[01/22 08:06:18] Install Start
[01/22 08:06:18] User Temp Directory :
C:\Users\Julius\AppData\Local\Temp

[01/22 08:06:18] Use CRC : true
[01/22 08:06:18] File Name : C:\Users\Julius\Downloads\VindictusSetupV145.exe

[01/22 08:06:18] Game Code : 33562635
[01/22 08:06:45] 0th Cab File CRC mismatch: 2130612578, 1466929639
[01/22 08:06:45] ErrCode : 15000 - 207 - 0

OS: Windows 7 Home 64 bit
Intel i5 2500k @ 3.30GHz
Nvidia 250 GT
400 Watt PS

I've tried reinstalling several times doesn't help.


----------

